# What Welcome amiibo villagers ping to move out?



## LadyRainb (Jan 8, 2017)

So, my question in the title? Does any of the new villagers introduced in the Welcome amiibo update ever ping to move?

I know I read on the forums that they will ask, but it will be very rare. So, which new villagers?
The Sanrio? New amiibo cards? Splatoon/LoZ villagers? What about using old amiibo cards? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 8, 2017)

Any villager you got via their amiibo card/figure is unable to ping to move out. This includes both regular and WA cards. Tradeable WA villagers you got from somebody else can ping though.


----------



## JSS (Jan 8, 2017)

Amy-chan said:


> Any villager you got via their amiibo card/figure is unable to ping to move out.



Wow, that's pretty neat for someone who wants to have certain villagers and not have to consider them bailing on you.


----------



## Sheando (Jan 8, 2017)

Amy-chan said:


> Any villager you got via their amiibo card/figure is unable to ping to move out. This includes both regular and WA cards. Tradeable WA villagers you got from somebody else can ping though.




This is a myth. I have scanned in villagers from both regular and WA amiibo cards, and have had them ping to move while regular villagers still lived in town. However, they seem to be much less likely to ping than their natural counterparts. If everyone in your town is scanned in, they WILL resume pinging normally.


----------



## kid kat79 (Jan 8, 2017)

I agree I've had villagers I have moved in via Amiibo card ping me to move out.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 15, 2017)

*They never move.*



kid kat79 said:


> I agree I've had villagers I have moved in via Amiibo card ping me to move out.



I wish I'd never invited my 7 Amiibo's to move in.

For half a year, it has cycled through my 3 NON Amiibo villagers wanting to move.

Totally ruined my town too. All moving next to, behind, and IN FRONT OF me. :-/


----------



## Daysie (Apr 15, 2017)

I also have amiibo card villagers that pinged to move!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 17, 2017)

Ike pinged to move about a week after he moved in...so yeah, they ping just like regular villagers.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 17, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> I wish I'd never invited my 7 Amiibo's to move in.
> 
> For half a year, it has cycled through my 3 NON Amiibo villagers wanting to move.
> 
> Totally ruined my town too. All moving next to, behind, and IN FRONT OF me. :-/



Moving day again, and like clockwork, one of my 3 NON Amiibo's pinged to move.

Same 3 since last year.
I wish I could get rid of them.


----------



## PacV (Apr 17, 2017)

They can move out but is just harder.

I think one only have to use them just if you really want that Villager, like me in the case of Stitches my favorite Villager in the game.


----------



## Lululand (Apr 17, 2017)

Sheando said:


> This is a myth. I have scanned in villagers from both regular and WA amiibo cards, and have had them ping to move while regular villagers still lived in town. However, they seem to be much less likely to ping than their natural counterparts. If everyone in your town is scanned in, they WILL resume pinging normally.



It is most definitely NOT a myth. I made a thread a while ago about how desperate I was because no matter how hard I tried, I just could not get ANY of my 4 amiibo-summoned villagers ping me to move out.

I time travelled back and forth all the time just to cycle through villager pings for almost 4 days straight, gathering more than 100 pings total, and NONE of them were from amiibo villagers. This includes both cards and splatoon amiibo-figures. I had to completely give up on getting the rest of my dreamies and I had to register my final dream adress for that town with about 4 villagers I didn't really want but got stuck with. 

Now I know that apparently many people have had no problem at all with moving them out, but that definitely wasn't the case for me. And there is absolutely no way it was just bad luck. 100+ tries to no avail means that something in my game was set in stone about making those villagers stay no matter what. The only explanation I can come up with is that some players (including me) must've unknowingly triggered some sort of requisite, mechanic or bug that makes their game act that way. 

Personally I'm now too scared to ever summon directly amiibo villagers again. I don't want to ruin yet another save file because of this madness. I used to be really eager to expand my collection to invite whoever I wanted, but now my cards and e-reader could just burn for all I care. No way I'm ever cursing another town with permanent villagers.


----------



## Mallow (Apr 17, 2017)

Lululand said:


> Now I know that apparently many people have had no problem at all with moving them out, but that definitely wasn't the case for me. And there is absolutely no way it was just bad luck. 100+ tries to no avail means that something in my game was set in stone about making those villagers stay no matter what. The only explanation I can come up with is that some players (including me) must've unknowingly triggered some sort of requisite, mechanic or bug that makes their game act that way.
> 
> Personally I'm now too scared to ever summon directly amiibo villagers again. I don't want to ruin yet another save file because of this madness. I used to be really eager to expand my collection to invite whoever I wanted, but now my cards and e-reader could just burn for all I care. No way I'm ever cursing another town with permanent villagers.



Unfortunately I had a similar experience in my old town! It got to the point where I could only keep new villagers for a week or two before they pinged me to move out, and my Amiibo villagers would not budge. Things started to feel really stagnant and it was one of the factors that led to me resetting. I guess this would be a big positive for those who fear loosing their dreamies, but I like to meet new villagers once in a while. 

I currently have 2 Amiibo villagers in my new town as I wanted to push some poorly situated original villagers out, but will avoid summoning anyone else just in case they never leave. I'm making sure to invite the rest of my residents via the campground, adoption, etc.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 18, 2017)

Rosie which I got from her amiibo card pings me to move atleast once a week. It's definitely a myth.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 18, 2017)

Lululand said:


> It is most definitely NOT a myth. I made a thread a while ago about how desperate I was because no matter how hard I tried, I just could not get ANY of my 4 amiibo-summoned villagers ping me to move out.
> 
> I time travelled back and forth all the time just to cycle through villager pings for almost 4 days straight, gathering more than 100 pings total, and NONE of them were from amiibo villagers. This includes both cards and splatoon amiibo-figures. I had to completely give up on getting the rest of my dreamies and I had to register my final dream adress for that town with about 4 villagers I didn't really want but got stuck with.
> 
> ...




Moving day again, and you guessed. One of my 3 NON Amiibo characters pinged to move.

7 months now!

Amiibo's DO NOT MOVE.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 18, 2017)

Wow, that's some bad luck o-o.
I've had a bunch of Amiibo villagers request to move out now, good luck~


----------



## PacV (Apr 18, 2017)

That's one of the reasons i erase my first town... I was stuck with Sprinkle and Tia.

The funny thing is that the first camper i got in my new Town was Sprinkle...


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 21, 2017)

I hate rubbing salt in wounds, but I have to point this out as I've just seen multiple reddit/ign/gamefaq posts about Amiibo villagers definitely not moving out...or requiring an all Amiibo town to ping...it's not true.

My Vivian has now pinged to move. I pointed out in a previous post that my Ike pinged after about a week, I've had Vivian for about a month to 2 months.

My Teddy moved in in 2013. My Apollo moved in in 2015. My Mira (though I can't remember her move in date right now) was also present before the WA update.

So in conclusion:

YES-Amiibo villagers ping to move.
NO-you don't need a town full of Amiibo villagers to get them to move.

I'm sorry there's people having issues getting them to move, but don't go pollute various threads saying they DON'T move just because yours don't move.

My conclusion? I don't time travel...and anybody I see crying about them not moving is talking about time travelling to get them out...I think it would be funny if this was Nintendo's cruel joke against the time travelers


----------



## Loriii (Apr 21, 2017)

From my experience, there's a high probability that they'll ping to move out when you adopted them from other town (let's say a cycling town).


----------



## phoenyx9 (Apr 21, 2017)

I moved Octavian in with an amiibo card and he pinged to move out today.  However I moved all but one villager into that town with amiibo cards so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 21, 2017)

blackroserandom said:


> Wow, that's some bad luck o-o.
> I've had a bunch of Amiibo villagers request to move out now, good luck~




And moving day again.

Same old thing.
One of my three NON Amiibo's pinged to move.

I have grown to loathe the ones I liked so much, and moved them in with Amiibo cards.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 24, 2017)

Since my last post, 2 of my 3 NON Amiibo villagers pinged to move. They even do it in order -> Henry, Eunice, then Bluebear.

Henry pinged today, so Eunice will be next.

I truly hate the villagers I use to like.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 24, 2017)

I've had Dobie and Plucky in my town for quite a while and they've yet to ping me. 

But I plan on keeping Dobie forever and I will move Plucky out with another welcome amiibo villager soon.. I'm sure they are capable of pinging though!


----------



## ams (Apr 25, 2017)

All of my villagers are from amiibo and they ping equally as often as villagers in my previous towns. When I had a mix of amiibo and non-amiibo villagers the amiibos definitely pinged less often, but they still did eventually.


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 25, 2017)

Amy-chan said:


> Any villager you got via their amiibo card/figure is unable to ping to move out. This includes both regular and WA cards. Tradeable WA villagers you got from somebody else can ping though.



I think that's wrong. I scanned Olaf with the Amiibo-Card and 2 weeks later he pinged to move out. So it's possible.


----------



## Lululand (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr.Fox said:


> I hate rubbing salt in wounds, but I have to point this out as I've just seen multiple reddit/ign/gamefaq posts about Amiibo villagers definitely not moving out...or requiring an all Amiibo town to ping...it's not true.
> 
> YES-Amiibo villagers ping to move.
> NO-you don't need a town full of Amiibo villagers to get them to move.



I hate to bring this up again, but one of the reasons I keep insisting on bringing up my story is to warn people of the fact that NOPE, this is no myth, it was definitely impossible for me and others to get amiibo villagers to move out. 

As I've already said, I can pretty much guarantee it wasn't just bad luck, but a game mechanic that operated with the specific intent of locking those villagers in. I know I'm basically just repeating myself, but. 100+ tries. 

MORE THAN ONE HUNDRED TRIES. 

So yeah... I'd appreciate it if people who were unaffected by this could stop going around saying it's just a myth. It's not. It's a very real thing that many have experienced and that people who want to summon villagers via amiibo cards or figures SHOULD be warned about, especially since we don't understand what triggers it. 

Your theory about it being caused by time travel is actually pretty interesting, and definitely something worth investigating further if someone is willing to sacrifice one or more save files to prove it.....



Mr.Fox said:


> I'm sorry there's people having issues getting them to move, but don't go pollute various threads saying they DON'T move just because yours don't move.



...but when you try to present your personal experience as if it's the one and only truth while disregarding other people's just because they don't match your own, you're not being very objective. Especially when you're trying to make it look like players who don't time-travel are somehow "better" than those who do.

If I acted like you, I'd want to ask why are YOU going around "polluting" various threads saying that it's 100% possible to move them out without a problem, just because YOURS did? 
I'm sorry if I'm sounding a little salty over this, but it doesn't feel fair. Try to put yourself in my position. I've had my very first completed town irreparably damaged by this. And I've made enough tries to be able to exclude that bad luck could've had anything do to with it. Then I see others who insist that what happened to me is impossible after I try to warn other people. How do you think I'm supposed to react to this? 
I'm not telling my story because I like to win silly arguments over the internet, but because I'd hate for other players to fall victim of this mechanic just like I did, and I want to see others be free to develop their towns however they want.


Our experiences don't match. That's pretty much all we can conclude for now, because I'm willing to believe that those who were able to move amiibo villagers out are being just as honest as I am about this.


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 25, 2017)

I've had all the amiibo villagers I've invited into my towns ping me at least once - both from cards and amiibo figures. I don't think it's necessarily as often as your normal villagers, but they definitely do still ping to leave. In my spare town, I had all the Sanrio villagers, Cece, Viche, Inkwell and I think Hopkins, and several of them have now left while I've been time travelling and they all ping. Plus, in Kittyton, when I had Vivian, she asked to leave just as frequently as other villagers did!


----------



## meo (Apr 25, 2017)

I haven't had any amiibos ping to leave yet. Just my regulars..but doesn't honestly bother me as I wanted my amiibos with the pure intention of never losing them and being able to rescan any lost back in without the 16 cycle. I would find it hard to believe that Nintendo made it so that the amiibos couldn't leave without announcing this as fact. While the same regulars thus far have pinged, I definitely won't be surprised for when and if an amiibo pings.

I would think the probability is less as others stated and just a very small percentage in the roll. Just like house placing, I can attest to several times I've had hundreds of resets while they've plotted in the same precise spot until finally eventually going to where I want. So, while it may take who knows how many TT attempts...I wouldn't think it impossible that they may ping. Just like in mmo dungeons, rare loot is dropped rarely...people run them hundreds of times just at that chance to get that one result. It happens.


----------



## John Wick (May 10, 2017)

Since my last post it's the same.

My 3 NON Amiibo's pinged to move in their regular order.

I want to delete my town.
That's how bad it is.

I HATE this!


----------



## toonafeesh (May 10, 2017)

I've seen a lot of people say that the amiibo villagers do ping to move out, but just rarely. I have 8 amiibo villagers in my town and I've tried time travelling for a while (only went as far as a month and a half lol) to try and get them to ping to move out, but no luck! Only my two normal villagers ping me to move out.



Mr.Fox said:


> My conclusion? I don't time travel...and anybody I see crying about them not moving is talking about time travelling to get them out...I think it would be funny if this was Nintendo's cruel joke against the time travelers



I think you could be right since the ones who've said their amiibo villagers pinged to move never mentioned anything about time travelling (not just on this forum, but other websites too). We might just have to be patient and stop time travelling   it could work, who knows??


----------



## John Wick (May 30, 2017)

It has been another 20 days since my last post, and the 3 non amiibo's have pinged, in order, multiple times.

I can't stand being stuck with 7 amiibo's I've grown to hate, so my only option is to delete and never play again.

I don't know why Nintendo have done this. So many people are in the same boat.

This game meant a lot to me, as I don't go out due to social phobia's.

I don't want to delete, but I'm not going to go through the hell of restarting.

Fix the problem, Nintendo!

Edit. As for the posts reguarding TT.
I DON'T do that, so you are wrong.

Amiibo card villagers do NOT move - EVER.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I could continue on how I have been.
Ignoring them, and try to enjoy fishing and bug catching, going to the island, and just answer the inevitable moving pings from the only 3 that will ever ping.

Will be lonely though.
Can't stand them.
I pushed Sterling around for an hour today. Wishing I could push him off the cliff.

I've never treated villagers that way. I didn't have it in me.

Thanks Nintendo.
I see anger management in my future. :-/


----------



## John Wick (May 30, 2017)

Lululand said:


> I hate to bring this up again, but one of the reasons I keep insisting on bringing up my story is to warn people of the fact that NOPE, this is no myth, it was definitely impossible for me and others to get amiibo villagers to move out.
> 
> As I've already said, I can pretty much guarantee it wasn't just bad luck, but a game mechanic that operated with the specific intent of locking those villagers in. I know I'm basically just repeating myself, but. 100+ tries.
> 
> ...



I have to say this.

Best post - EVER, Lulu! ^_^
100% TRUE!

The LEAST Nintendo could have done, was allow us to remove a scanned in villager, by being able to invite a camper in!
What is the point of campers to those of us STUCK with card villagers!
Is it to further taunt us?
Rub it in that this is as good as it gets for us. :-/


FIX THE ISSUE!


----------



## Lanstar (May 30, 2017)

Wow... Okay, this is quite a peculiar phenomenon - particularly where one person tested 100 days of time travel and never had the villagers move out, but other people confirming they've asked to move out in only a week...

...Well, with that observation, this tells me one big thing: There may be some kind of unknown requirement to making them move!

I can't say exactly what it is (it's unknown), but after looking at the time traveling technique I saw in these forums, it looks like ignoring them and passing time makes them stay around. Simply put, doing nothing with them doesn't satisfy the requirement for them to move.

For those who had pings for them to move out... How exactly do you interact with the amiibo villagers compared to non-amiibo ones? This could help solve the issue at hand.


----------



## John Wick (May 30, 2017)

I treated them well to start with. Was their personal slave. I had maxed out friendships.

It does not matter.

Villagers scanned in with amiibo cards do NOT move.

5 months. No TT.

I'm talking about regular amiibo cards.

I scanned in Mathilda, Sylvia, Jakey, Angus, Sterling, Leonardo, and Wolfgang.

The 3 I didn't scan, Bluebear, Eunice and Henry, are the only ones to ping, IN ORDER too, to move.
5 months!


----------



## Lanstar (May 30, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> I treated them well to start with. Was their personal slave. I had maxed out friendships.
> 
> It does not matter.
> 
> ...



Well, note how I'm trying to get answers from the people who _have_ had them move out. This would prove quite useful to finding the solution, as they must have triggered something to have them ask to move that you and others may have not.

Hopefully that makes sense...


----------



## John Wick (May 30, 2017)

It does.

I think some people think we're talking about NEW villagers, when we mean regular villager cards, not special amiibo's.

I just know I can't play the game this way.
I want all normal, and able to move.


----------



## Holly... (May 30, 2017)

Lanstar said:


> Well, note how I'm trying to get answers from the people who _have_ had them move out. This would prove quite useful to finding the solution, as they must have triggered something to have them ask to move that you and others may have not.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense...



I agree. We really, really need more research on the trigger because it seems quite unfair. A bit of a nasty trick, to have some people's move with no problems but some people's villagers (like mine) stuck forever. 

Also, Lulu is totally right about educating people -if I had known that sometimes Amiibo villagers wouldn't move out, I would never have scanned in WART JR, who's ugly, warty face has been in my town since the update. 

Seriously. Nintendo needs to release a statement on Twitter or something. We need answers.


----------



## noctibloom (May 30, 2017)

I am here taking the side of "amiibo villagers do not ping to move out".

Muffy moved into a bad spot in the town I had right before this one, as did Flurry. 

Despite time traveling through multiple months, all other villagers, the non-amiibo ones, asked at least 5 times, and my amiibo villagers never asked once. EVER.

I did an experiment to see if friendship levels could be affecting them. I ignored Muffy and befriended Flurry. No difference.

I also made absolutely sure that neither of them was my last villager to move in. In fact, I moved 3 villagers out and 3 others in while experimenting and... upon realizing Muffy would forever be stuck in front of my police station, and Flurry forever stuck where I wanted to put a bridge, I restarted... It was one of the best maps I've ever gotten, too. I was livid.


----------



## Laureline (May 30, 2017)

Seems rather stupid that if you've scanned them into your town. That they ping less often than random move ins. All my villagers were scanned in but I adopted them from someone. They ping pretty much two villagers per week.


----------



## Voldecourt (May 30, 2017)

I feel like for the purposes of research and clarity, it would help if each person made clear what they mean when they say amiibo villager. That is, is it a Series 1-4 card, a WA amiibo card, a sanrio card, or a special amiibo (ganon, W.Link, etc). It also seems like maybe TTing hinders amiibo move-outs? The game knows when you've Time traveled, so it could make sense that scanned villagers won't ping when time travel is detected. Nintendo could have even considered this a feature to help people who TT a lot to collect dreamies.  Someone should try to set up a survey so some definitive research can be done. There's so much contradictory information. 

I've personally only ever scanned one Series 1-4 villager in, Sterling. I'd like him to move out, as he's in a slightly inconvenient spot, but so far (after playing for about a month) he hasn't moved. I haven't time traveled so far, and if he does ping out soon I'll let you guys know!


----------



## John Wick (May 30, 2017)

Yes, Holly. Nintendo need to give us a straight answer, and release a patch so that scanned villagers can move out.
People will delete their games and give up.

If Nintendo want to lose customers, when they read about this absurdity of being stuck for life with villagers you scan it, they will think twice about buying it.

FIX THE ISSUE!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voldecourt said:


> I feel like for the purposes of research and clarity, it would help if each person made clear what they mean when they say amiibo villager. That is, is it a Series 1-4 card, a WA amiibo card, a sanrio card, or a special amiibo (ganon, W.Link, etc). It also seems like maybe TTing hinders amiibo move-outs? The game knows when you've Time traveled, so it could make sense that scanned villagers won't ping when time travel is detected. Nintendo could have even considered this a feature to help people who TT a lot to collect dreamies.  Someone should try to set up a survey so some definitive research can be done. There's so much contradictory information.
> 
> I've personally only ever scanned one Series 1-4 villager in, Sterling. I'd like him to move out, as he's in a slightly inconvenient spot, but so far (after playing for about a month) he hasn't moved. I haven't time traveled so far, and if he does ping out soon I'll let you guys know!



I scanned him in 5 months ago with the other 6 series 1 - 4.

I don't time travel.
Only my 3 non scans ping to move.

Today was Eunice, so Bluebear is next.

Again.
For the 50th? time.


----------



## Voldecourt (May 30, 2017)

Maybe the problem is that each scanned villager counts as 'the latest to move in' for some reason and that's why none will move for some. Because the newest villager will never move out. Has anyone had a scanned villager(s) not move after receiving a new villager from a non-scanned method?


----------



## John Wick (May 30, 2017)

Not me.

I remember reading a review of NL ages ago, and I remember it saying that your villagers won't ever leave you.

I ignored it. Forgot about it, then bought the game at the end of last year.

I bought some amiibo cards because I've had Wolfgang in every game.

Then scanned in 6 more.

After a couple of weeks I noticed none of my scan-ins were pinging to move.
Just my 3 normals.

That turned into a month, and now it's going on 5 months.

That has to prove something.
It CAN'T be a 5 month long coincidence.


----------



## casual.kyle (May 30, 2017)

Medli has never asked to move and she's been in my town since its creation in January. I'm pretty sure the only way to get her to move will be with another amiibo forcing her out.


----------



## Voldecourt (May 30, 2017)

So maybe let one of the normal villagers move out, move a non-scanned villager in, and see if that fixes the issue? If you're really attached to your 3 normal villagers then wait for someone to say if they've continued to have move-out issues after a regular non-scanned villager moved in. But it's the only hypothesis I have, currently. And I think that the rules for the special amiibo villagers and the sanrio ones are different. I don't think they move.


----------



## casual.kyle (May 30, 2017)

I don't think that Medli being considered the "first move in" is a problem, because multiple villagers have come and gone since January. My most recent move-in ATM is Kevin and he hasn't requested to leave yet either, which is really annoying because it seems like neither of them are able to move, but they're the only 2 who I want to leave! :/


----------



## Voldecourt (May 30, 2017)

Your most recent villager will never be the one to leave, so Kevin won't ping until someone else moves in. My advice was more for someone like Jon_snow, who's having problems getting their Series1-4 amiibo card villager to move. I think the special amiibo villagers have different rules, so my hypothesis would only apply to the Series1-4 cards, and possibly the WA cards.


----------



## noctibloom (May 30, 2017)

So the Series 5 amiibo villagers are potentially able to move out? Is that what could be happening? 

I only have experience with Series 1-4 amiibo (well, series 1, really). None of them ever wanted to move out.


----------



## amazonevan19 (May 30, 2017)

This issue has been one that I've wrestled with for a while, and have looked all around for answers on. There is a TON of conflicting evidence from people saying that amiibo villagers can or cannot move. 

I'm trying to compile some hypotheses based on my research, but I think the first thing we need to do in order to solve this enigma is to define our terms. 

Let's stop referring to the catch-all phrase "amiibo villager," as that can encompass four seperate categories:
- Sanrio villagers
- LOZ/Splatoon "amiibo figure" villagers
- Series 1-4 amiibo card villagers
- Series 5 amiibo card villagers

I propose we refer to them as sanrio, figure villagers, 1-4 villagers, and 5 villagers to keep everything clear. Furthermore, let's refer to the villagers not scanned in by amiibo as "normal" or "natural" villagers.

This is important, because the rules for "figure" villagers moving can (and probably are) much different than series 1-4. And I would guesstimate that most of the angst on this forum is about the 1-4s.

Having said all of that, from my research, the only things I can definitively say about the amiibo moving situation right now are as follows:
- A village of 10 series 1-4 villagers will result in normal moving pings.
- A normal village will result in normal moving pings, obviously. 
- A village of mixed series 1-4, figure, AND normal/natural villagers will result in the natural villagers pinging you more often, and the series 1-4s and figures rarely, if ever, pinging to move.

The question is, is there definitive proof that the 1-4s and the figures can NOT EVER move out naturally? It's nearly impossible to prove a negative, but if we gather enough data we can construct a reasonable assumption. So far, both my series 1-4 villagers and my one figure villager have not asked me to move.


----------



## John Wick (May 30, 2017)

Voldecourt said:


> So maybe let one of the normal villagers move out, move a non-scanned villager in, and see if that fixes the issue? If you're really attached to your 3 normal villagers then wait for someone to say if they've continued to have move-out issues after a regular non-scanned villager moved in. But it's the only hypothesis I have, currently. And I think that the rules for the special amiibo villagers and the sanrio ones are different. I don't think they move.



I can't afford to lose one of my only 3 normals.

It shouldn't even be a problem.
Nintendo have deliberately sabotaged us!

- - - Post Merge - - -



amazonevan19 said:


> - A village of 10 series 1-4 villagers will result in normal moving pings.
> - A normal village will result in normal moving pings, obviously.
> - A village of mixed series 1-4, figure, AND normal/natural villagers will result in the natural villagers pinging you more often, and the series 1-4s and figures rarely, if ever, pinging to move.



And when one moves, you need to scan in yet another amiibo, to make it ten again, so another will move.

It's catch 22.


----------



## amazonevan19 (May 30, 2017)

Ok, just talked with a friend of mine. We both know for a fact he, himself, personally scanned in Rocket's amiibo card. She's been living in his town for a couple months now, and according to him, she has pinged him to move several times. 

So what this incredible sample size of 1 tells me (being facetious if you can't tell) is that series 1-4 amiibo *CAN *NATURALLY MOVE. But it's a very difficult and rare occurrence, and the factors for producing a series 1-4 moving ping are currently unknown.

From now on, any new reports of "oh yeah, a figure/series 1-4 villager asked me to move" *should be accompanied with definitive, pictorial proof* for us to take the claim seriously. Let's try to keep it as scientific as possible. Try to show us in some pictures that you indeed have the card, you did scan that villager in, and then screenshots of the moving conversation. It would also be helpful if you could detail in your report what you did to produce the ping, how you have treated the villager, etc. 

I realize that it's basically guaranteed no one has video or pictorial proof of their scanning in a villager now (because that'd be rather strange), so we should try to organize and conduct an experiment.

My official hypothesis, then is this: *Series 1-4 and figure amiibos have a much lower move ping rate than "natural" villagers.* If we find a few instances of this hypothesis being true, then we've disproven that it's flat-out impossible.


----------



## John Wick (May 30, 2017)

How is it that my 3 non scans have been the only ones to ping in 5 months?
They ping in order, week in week out.

I don't believe scans ever move.
5 months is a long time!


----------



## Nenya (May 30, 2017)

OK, I am committing to paying attention to my only scanned villager. It is Felyne, so he is in the figure villager category. Tbh, he may have already told me he was moving. I don't pay that much attention, generally. I always tell them all I don't want them to, because I'm happy with them all. So, I will take screenshots, too. 

I can also pay attention to my grandsons game. He has Jacob scanned from a card, and Felyne from a figure. He doesn't play very often, so frequently has villagers coming and going.  What series is Jacob from?


----------



## John Wick (May 30, 2017)

Nenya, I scanned Jakey too.
In AU that's his name. ^_^


----------



## Nenya (May 30, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> Nenya, I scanned Jakey too.
> In AU that's his name. ^_^



Hi, Jon! Thanks, I wondered where he got Jakey. I saw that was one of his other names. It's cuter than Jacob! He's cute, too! We got his card when we bought an NFC reader/writer, I think. Is he in one of the series?


----------



## John Wick (May 30, 2017)

I didn't know about the Jacob name until I did a search for how he likes his coffee at  The Roost. LoL


----------



## CaramelCookie (May 30, 2017)

Coincidentally I just found this:


----------



## John Wick (May 30, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> Coincidentally I just found this:
> 
> View attachment 200618



Ok. Good.

That's a special amiibo figure that pinged to move.
I have that figure.

We need series 1 - 4, and 5, pings to move confirmed.
Not traded amiibo's. Ones you scanned in yourself with Wisp.

Here's my scans.

Jakey series 5.

Wolfgang, Leonardo, Sterling, Angus, Mathilda and Sylvia, all 1 to 4?


----------



## amazonevan19 (May 31, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> Coincidentally I just found this:
> 
> View attachment 200618



Ok, awesome. So the amiibo figures can ping. Now we need to wait for 1-4, sanrio, and 5 confirmations. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 31, 2017)

Lanstar said:


> Wow... Okay, this is quite a peculiar phenomenon - particularly where one person tested 100 days of time travel and never had the villagers move out, but other people confirming they've asked to move out in only a week...
> 
> ...Well, with that observation, this tells me one big thing: There may be some kind of unknown requirement to making them move!
> 
> ...



You're so on the money. If someone was able to have a villager move out, with the same conditions, then there must be another factor in the mix. I do believe it's possible since multiple people have successfully moved Amiibo card villagers out but some requirement must be met, like you hypothesized. I think someone needs test with more than 100 days as well. This was even before the Welcome Amiibo update: I was doing a 16 villager cycle and I got stuck on Jambette. It took me 6+ months of cycling for her to move out. I'm prone to terrible luck though.


----------



## Corrie (May 31, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> Coincidentally I just found this:
> 
> View attachment 200618



Thank you for confirming! Now I know that it's legit that amiibos can move out. It sucks they take so long though.


----------



## Pinkbell (May 31, 2017)

I can confirm they ask to move, I scanned Monique in and she asked to move.


----------



## John Wick (May 31, 2017)

How long did it take for her to ask?

It's been 5 months for me, and 7 amiibo's I have NEVER ping.
Only my 3 normals.

I just don't believe they move out.
I mean, FIVE MONTHS! O_O


----------



## Pinkbell (May 31, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> How long did it take for her to ask?
> 
> It's been 5 months for me, and 7 amiibo's I have NEVER ping.
> Only my 3 normals.
> ...



Um not long, but I talk to almost all my villagers at least once a day soo.. Maybe she's been here a month? My mother liked her card so I scanned her in ♥


----------



## John Wick (May 31, 2017)

I talk to all mine, all the time.

I just want them gone.
I've grown to hate them.

Feel smothered by the amiibo's.


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 31, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> I talk to all mine, all the time.
> 
> I just want them gone.
> I've grown to hate them.
> ...



I see your posts all the time about them. Try to not let it bother you so much like it does. But  hopefully they will move soon.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 31, 2017)

My newest town has 4 chickens and 6 villagers brought in from amiibos.  Only the chickens ping to move.  I can't complain though. It makes it easier for me to find out who's planning to move.


----------



## John Wick (May 31, 2017)

Aubrey895 said:


> I see your posts all the time about them. Try to not let it bother you so much like it does. But  hopefully they will move soon.



Sorry about that. It's just I love the game, but not having anyone able to pack, stuck forever, it's killing my love for it.


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 31, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> Sorry about that. It's just I love the game, but not having anyone able to pack, stuck forever, it's killing my love for it.



No I understand. Beau moved away I literally cried lol. Same with zell! Lol so I understand. Just try not to get discouraged and I hope they will move soon.


----------



## John Wick (May 31, 2017)

One of my 3 non amiibo's just pinged to move. Again.
In the same order all 3 have been, for 5 months. :-|


----------



## Lululand (Jun 1, 2017)

I didn't expect this thread to go on so much further, had I known I wouldn't have gone on such a long hiatus lol. Apologies for not chiming in sooner, especially after I kicked up such a storm a few pages ago ^^"

I think Amazon is right about being more specific about scanned villagers so here's what I had.



amazonevan19 said:


> - LOZ/Splatoon "amiibo figure" villagers
> - Series 1-4 amiibo card villagers



These are the only two cathegories of villagers I've ever had in my old town. Mostly "old" amiibo cards and Inkwell from the Splatoon Amiibo figure. None of 'em would ping. Ever  

So no, this definitely applies to series 1-4 cards as well, at least for me.

The only issue is that I can't really submit any "proof" of this since I re-setted that town a while ago (for this very reason), although the dream code should be still up there (adress in my sig) if anyone wants to take a look, though I really don't think it would be of any use.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jun 1, 2017)

Lululand said:


> I didn't expect this thread to go on so much further, had I known I wouldn't have gone on such a long hiatus lol. Apologies for not chiming in sooner, especially after I kicked up such a storm a few pages ago ^^"
> 
> I think Amazon is right about being more specific about scanned villagers so here's what I had.
> 
> ...



Ok, that makes sense. I was simply asking for proof for future claims because it would help us definitively prove one way or the other - I wasn't necessarily expecting someone to have that right as I posted! XD 

Still no moving pings from my series 1-4s, and I've had pings from 2 naturals in the mean time. Not really anxious to move my series 1-4 but I would like a ping just to substantiate my hypothesis


----------



## John Wick (Jun 1, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> One of my 3 non amiibo's just pinged to move. Again.
> In the same order all 3 have been, for 5 months. :-|



The next one in line of my 3 non amiibo's just pinged to move.

That was Eunice, then today, Henry, so next is Bluebear.

Again.
FIVE MONTHS! :-/


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 1, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> The next one in line of my 3 non amiibo's just pinged to move.
> 
> That was Eunice, then today, Henry, so next is Bluebear.
> 
> ...



It seems like someone asks everyday? Do they?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 1, 2017)

Every second day roughly.


I don't even like the non amiibo's I have anymore. For being the only ones to ping. EVER.

Not getting rid of them though. As much as I'd like to seal Henry in a well with cement.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 2, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> Every second day roughly.
> 
> 
> I don't even like the non amiibo's I have anymore. For being the only ones to ping. EVER.
> ...



That's weird. I've never had villagers request that often.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 5, 2017)

And again. The next non amiibo's in line pinged to move.

The line-up never changes. Nor will it.

Amiibo's scanned from cards never move. :-/


----------



## It'sRobert11 (Jun 5, 2017)

None of my amiibo villagers have pinged me to move. I've always had Bob, Muffy, and Inkwell in my town. Then again, I've only had one villager move out. This is why you can sell your town. Nintendo thought of this.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 11, 2017)

And only my non amiibo's have continued to ping (in order) to move.

I now have no interaction with any villagers.
I detest them.

I go about doing things and dig holes around them, trapping them so they won't come near me.

This amiibo situation almost has me hurling my 3DS into a wall.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 12, 2017)

I am in shock.

After 5 months of only my 3 non amiibo's pinging me to move, my scanned in Mathilda JUST pinged to move.

I gladly bid her farewell!

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 12, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> I am in shock.
> 
> After 5 months of only my 3 non amiibo's pinging me to move, my scanned in Mathilda JUST pinged to move.
> 
> ...



Aha, I've seen your distress about this topic for quite a while, so i'm so happy to hear that you finally got someone to move. Congrats!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you, Senshi! ^_^

There is hope after all.
1 down. 6 to go.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> I am in shock.
> 
> After 5 months of only my 3 non amiibo's pinging me to move, my scanned in Mathilda JUST pinged to move.
> 
> ...


That's great! Hopefully the rest will be quicker.


----------



## Prog Rocker (Jun 12, 2017)

Lesson learned from this thread: If you want an amiibo villager just get one or two that you ABSOLUTELY LOVE so you don't screw your town. Guess if I get an NFC reader the only villager I'll get is Fang and leave the others for the RVs.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 12, 2017)

I couldn't believe it.

I was so stoked, I forgot what day she's moving! 

Just covered my town in ugly qr patterns, so nobody moves anywhere I don't want them to. ^_^


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm glad to hear that one of your unwanted villagers finally pinged...and it looks like the case is closed! My hypothesis is proven. But still...5 whole months...Nintendo shouldn't have programmed the cards to be so damn loyal.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 12, 2017)

amazonevan19 said:


> I'm glad to hear that one of your unwanted villagers finally pinged...and it looks like the case is closed! My hypothesis is proven. But still...5 whole months...Nintendo shouldn't have programmed the cards to be so damn loyal.



I just read that a villager can decide not to go on moving day.
Crikey... that wouldn't be too good.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 13, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> I just read that a villager can decide not to go on moving day.
> Crikey... that wouldn't be too good.



Yep happened to me. Only a few times. Seems to not be common. Also don't talk to her again in case she changes her mind again that way


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2017)

I'll try not to. She keeps pinging me, and I bolt past her.
That would indeed be a cruel twist if she stayed. :-|


----------



## Garrett (Jun 13, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> I'll try not to. She keeps pinging me, and I bolt past her.
> That would indeed be a cruel twist if she stayed. :-|



Yes, just ignore her. Never speak to her again! 

I once made the mistake of speaking to an unwanted villager who was moving out and they were all: "well, I've decided to stay, aren't you happy?"

Noooooooooo!


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 13, 2017)

Yesterday, I actually watched Wolf Link ping to move out live on Twitch. Sadly, I don't think this proves much because the town in question had nothing but amiibo move ins. :/


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jun 13, 2017)

casual.kyle said:


> Yesterday, I actually watched Wolf Link ping to move out live on Twitch. Sadly, I don't think this proves much because the town in question had nothing but amiibo move ins. :/



The only thing this could prove is that an all-amiibo town might ping to move like a normal town. But idk how long that streamer had Wolf Link in for, so we can't say for sure.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 18, 2017)

Amiibo Mathilda just told me she was JOKING about moving and that she will never leave.
I lost an ENTIRE DAYS WORK because I had to turn off without saving, and talk to her again, to make her say she's still leaving.

It was bad enough being stuck for five months with 7 amiibo's, but to say she wasn't moving! O_O

I was just about to delete my game, if I couldn't RE-talk her into leaving.


----------

